# Palestrina and Monteverdi i have a hard time to getting into there music why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

People had put pressure on me to herrald these two has top guns of there era
Whiteout offense i like Palestrina a tad more...

But i have a problem getting into these two fine italian gentelmens, because they seem
to me like conservative , this is more true whit Monteverdi.

But classical music lovers around me find it strange at best i preffer old school polyphony
like Crecquillon or Brumel if not insulting at worst.

But if i'M WRONG that Palestrina made a good motet cd than shawll be confronted whit fact, i never heard a very good motets cd of palestrina, and his madrigal are not exctly awesomo lol has gesualdo's madrigali. But im convinced one day i wwill find the perfect Palestrina cd perhaps Brabant ensemble has this for me if it's available i would probably buy it.

Than has far has monteverdi goes whit all the honnor he deserve wrightfuly, yet his madrigals did not reach me, his music is to me, follow the rule dont break rule, even if he was the primal instigator of opera genra, if we skip Adam de la Halle semi operatic le jeu de robin et marion from medieval lore.

Sadely Monteverdi bored me to death well almost there are fews works but in general he put me to sleep, what do you guys think of all of this?

I find it easier to get into franco-flemish composers than these two and dont know why , what the hell do i love classical, im suppose to love these two masters everyone said they were the best everywhere from musicologists to art school people ?

So i got to be wrong somewhere, most people find a composer like obrecht, lassus, ockeghem a bit drab, i find em quite soulfull and there music quite colorfull, perhaps liking palestrina or monteverdi more is different or aquired taste .Maybe they are too ''modern'' for me?

Im more about 16 century than the 17 century i guess??? what do you think?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

So, you like other composers and music of this era? Then this is really a connoisseur's question. I don't like any of that depressing Medieval crap. I've got the Labyrinth box set, but I never listen to it.

OK, come on, Mandryka. Let's hear it.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> OK, come on, Mandryka. Let's hear it.


I am your obedient servant.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

deprofundis said:


> People had put pressure on me to herrald these two has top guns of there era
> Whiteout offense i like Palestrina a tad more...
> 
> But i have a problem getting into these two fine italian gentelmens, because they seem
> ...


Here's an idea, buy yourself Monteverdi's Bk 5, and we'll listen to it together, see if I can persuade you that he's not conservative. I have a feeling you may like Longhini on Naxos.

I know zero about Palestrina, though I did enjoy some parody masses recently, based on Jacquet de Mantua - having said that I didn't listen very carefully.


----------



## Bastian (Jul 12, 2015)

Have you tried this? 












I can understand that Monteverdi might sound a bit different than other Renaissance composers, after all he is with one foot in the Baroque era. I personally am very fond of Palestrina (and Monteverdi).


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I will Bastian , seem interresting, i have this in naxos(naxos is naxos sometime it can render justice to a composer, and to be fair whit Palestrina perhaps there better Missa Marcelli like the following link you just mention.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

I have the same difficulty with Monteverdi L'incoronazione di Poppea. Maybe later I'll get it, I mean I'll enjoy it, but not now


----------

